# filtration options



## kribontherocks (Dec 8, 2007)

here is my scenario, in my fishroom i have a newly built stand with a 55 on top and a 75 on the bottom. filtration for 55 is no problem. the issue i am having is finding filtration for the 75 gallon tank. it is about 6 inches from the wall and a HOB will not fit on it. the big problem is it is about 2 inches off of the ground so i am unable to get my xp3 or fluval's to work either. any suggestions?
thanks


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Put HOBs on the sides.

Put your canister in a cabinet next to the stand, you could also keep your food, chemicals and other supplies in the cabinet.

Drill a hole through the floor and keep the filter in the crawlspace.

Get an under gravel filter

Use sponge filters

Build a very short sump to fit in the 2" space under the tank

Fill the tank with enough plants and you won't need a filter

Just a few ideas I could come up with off the top of my head, some are pretty rediculous.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Very creative, Kornphlake !
:lol:


----------



## xenergyx (Feb 4, 2008)

I would suggest something like the HOT magnum 250 - hang on top canister...

my tank is less than 5" from the wall and using one of those filters theres not even a finger's width worth of room between the filter and the wall...

You could run like 3 of them (1 with a surface skimmer) and you should be pretty well filtered (tank filtered 10x per hour at the rated 250 GPH) and have a great amount of surface agitation...

check the reviews.. HOT Magnum 250 :thumb:


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

put three sponge filters in your 75gal. cheap and easy


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

khaki said:


> put three sponge filters in your 75gal. cheap and easy


only 3? i would say like 10... but im guessing


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

TheeMon said:


> khaki said:
> 
> 
> > put three sponge filters in your 75gal. cheap and easy
> ...


Sponge filters actually work very well for bio filtration, haven't you ever seen a breeder's tanks where they've got 30 dime size fish in a 10g tank with a single sponge filter? The only real downside to a sponge filter is the space they take up inside a tank and the weekly mantinance.


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

> kribontherocks said:
> 
> 
> > it is about 6 inches from the wall and a HOB will not fit on it. the big problem is it is about 2 inches off of the ground so i am unable to get my xp3 or fluval's to work either. any suggestions?
> > thanks


what kind of HOB filter do you have? 6" is plenty of space for an AC-110, it has 4" of its width behind the tank.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

You could use an Ocean Clear Canister Filter:

http://www.redseafish.com/SubCategory.a ... 8&SubID=30

The pump can go in the tank. Or, you can use the pump externally, but it'd just be a little bit of a pain to restart the siphon after opening the canister for servicing.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

MightyM said:


> what kind of HOB filter do you have? 6" is plenty of space for an AC-110, it has 4" of its width behind the tank.


Those were my thoughts exactly. An emperor HOB filter would fit also.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Pull the stand further away from the wall.


----------



## kribontherocks (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks for all of the suggestions.
iceblue this is by far the most intelligent way to go, i am just too lazy too pull rocks out of top tank.
i am going to try and see if a eheim will work since the water enters it on the bottom. if that does not work i'll move the darn stand.


----------

